# Post box at Dublin airport



## NewEdition (1 Aug 2017)

Is there one in Terminal 1?
Preferably past the customs check, as thats when I can relax. I dont want to be hunting it down before getting through the queues etc.


----------



## amtc (2 Aug 2017)

No there isn't one. There is an kind of unofficial box but it just goes in normal airport collection and is only a couple of times a week. Historic row re planning


----------



## thedaddyman (2 Aug 2017)

there is a post box (or at least there used to be) before you go into t1 at the short term car part. It's there near the shop which is on the ground floor of the car park


----------



## elcato (2 Aug 2017)

Why do I get the feeling this letter is going to start with "While you are reading this, I am on a big metal bird in the sky to a sunny place where I don't have to listen to you barking orders at me ever again ....."


----------



## hazelgreen (7 Aug 2017)

I am nearly sure there is a box at the back of the arrivals hall, the level that the aercoach delivers you in Terminal 1.  It is useful to know for the rare  occasion where you might need to post some item back to yourself as a way of not being having it taken at security.  Ah but first find the jiffy bag and stamp     and allowing that you have time to return out to landside and start again to go thru security.


----------

